# Garbage Movement - DO NOT LISTEN!



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

You were warned 


__
https://soundcloud.com/sapphire-1%2Fgarbage-movement

just some random poly-stylistic stuff here, nothing new to see. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

That was good stuff there. Can I see the full score?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That was good stuff there. Can I see the full score?


If there was one 

I'm terrible when it comes to notation, and the workflow in Sibelius drives me mad. So I just used midi for this.

Hopefully my notation skills will improve once I start my theory lessons.

Glad you like it though


----------

